# I may just buy that gun I joked about...



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I went into the kitchen this morning to make a coffee and looked across the garden and there as a rag on the lawn (the lawn is raised from the house so was hard to see) so I went up to daughters room and looked out.

There was a rag and lots of other bits across the garden, I just couldn't work it out until I saw the spot were we burried Pepsi..... it was all dug up, and more.

I called OH and he wited until we left the house and come to sort it all out. In the mean time I had to scare the magpies off 

Thankfuly my daughter didn't see any of it but her room looks over the garden so we were very lucky she didn't...

Not suprisingly they took his head off and left him across the garden, his gorgeous fur was everywere. :crying:his body, after 3 months is obviously not in a nice way. I didn't go outside, I couldn't look at him

I thought after this long it would all be ok. OH has dug down even deeper (on the plus side, the fox dug out the tough clay) wrapped him back in his little towel and re-burried him. there are 3 paving slabs over him and OH managed to salvage the lavender we planted for him...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun i know exactly how your feeling as this is what happened to jack when we burried him.
we had paving slabs over the area too but they dug from the side down under the slabs.
its awful to have to see again.
after 1 week was bad enough let alone after all these months you had to go through this. the fox also only took jacks head and left everything else.
what i dont understand is, why go after the head of a rotten corpse? (sorry dont sound nice) its obviously not hunger as it would be rotting and not edable!!!
we had to dispose of jack in another way as we knew the fox would come back!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That is terrible - I didn't realise that foxes would go that far. I had a rabbit killed by a fox a few years ago and I felt just the same - felt like I wanted to kill it although I do like foxes but I hated them for quite a while after.  My neighbour buried our rabbit then I wouldn't have to look at him again but we didn't get anything digging him up again - I never realised they would do that. 

Hope you are okay. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's terrbile. ((( Hugs )))


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> oh hun i know exactly how your feeling as this is what happened to jack when we burried him.
> we had paving slabs over the area too but they dug from the side down under the slabs.
> its awful to have to see again.
> after 1 week was bad enough let alone after all these months you had to go through this. the fox also only took jacks head and left everything else.
> ...


It's hard to explain, he is burried in a wide boarder against the wall (garden is raised up) the boarder is only 1.5m wide.. next to the hedge as well.. We were very cautious for the first few weeks after we burried him as we knew there was a risk. But after 3 months... :crying: I'll try get a picture on my phone and upload it so you can see what I mean..

There has been no signs of foxes in my garden at all.. Nothing, ever. Never even seen one in this area and I come and go at some funny hours of the day

I'm just flipping between really angry and really upset  got to go uni in a bit as well  

I will be sleeping in daughters bed with the window open tonight as she is at her dads


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> That is terrible - I didn't realise that foxes would go that far. I had a rabbit killed by a fox a few years ago and I felt just the same - felt like I wanted to kill it although I do like foxes but I hated them for quite a while after.  My neighbour buried our rabbit then I wouldn't have to look at him again but we didn't get anything digging him up again - I never realised they would do that.
> 
> Hope you are okay. {{{hugs}}}





jaxb05 said:


> That's terrbile. ((( Hugs )))


Thank you


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

How rotten to face that..


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh poor Tink! Really sorry to hear that! I'd have thought a really deep hole with something on top would have been enough, that's all I do!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

aww you poor thing! We bury all our animals in the garden but we knew the risk of foxes so we bury them very far down with paving stones over etc. And in a box. Sorry to hear it xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no Tink thats awful poor you! Big Cyber Hug flying your way!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

*hugs* what a terrible thing to happen after so long especially when your wanting to move on. I really hope they dont come back for him. Can u not get ur boyfriend to pee all around? I really dont know what to suggest to stop them coming back. i cant believe they would still be able to smell him after so long. RIP little pepsi xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink how horrible. I can't believe a fox would come after so long I'm surprised a fox could still smell him. Big hugs for you!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no. Poor Pepsi 

*hugs*

I hope they leave him alone now. The bloody horrible things. Go shoot them


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh god, how devastating. It must feel like a real kick in the teeth after having had to go through grieving his loss in the first instance  I'd be so upset.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awful, I am so sorry to hear that  we never had foxes on the island, but now I'm on the mainland, I will definately be more careful when burying my animals.


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh thats terrible  Poor you hun. If it makes you feel better this happened to my goldfish i buryed him in a cigarette box out my back and a cat got him!! Only the box was left. I know a rabbit is more of a pet. Hope your all better


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

To be honest, me and OH were just talking about it. I'm glad it was now rather than within the first few weeks as I was devistated for some time after I lost him :crying: I took it so badly.. Now I understand that (as awful as this sounds) his body is quite decomposed and he doesn't 'look' real or like he once did.. I can't make that connection in my head.

Had they dug him up for food, I could maybe have some slight sympathy, but to do that to my baby for the hell of it p*sses me off and upsets me. We have put it down to the cold weather and possible lack of food, but how they can detect him after so long I'll never know. OH said Pepsi didn't 'smell' at all...

Isn't it a shame foxes can't contract Myxi


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this!  i always take my rabbits to the vets for cremation i know it costs a bit but ide rather know in my mind they are safe if that makes sence. 

Hope your ok!! 

xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

all my small furies as a kid, budgie, 3 guineas, 2 gerbils and a bunny were laid to rest in my mums garden probably only a foot deep as the theres so much hardcore underneath and they were never desterbed. Its so strange this should happen, lucky in a way that he wasnt having a run around in the garden while the foxes poped by. I'm sure little pepsi is resting peacefully and running free


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> Im so sorry to hear this!  i always take my rabbits to the vets for cremation i know it costs a bit but ide rather know in my mind they are safe if that makes sence.
> 
> Hope your ok!!
> 
> xxx


The bout of Myxi cost me over £250  I was seriously skint and couldn't stomach more costs!!! We really thought it would all be ok, guess not


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> all my small furies as a kid, budgie, 3 guineas, 2 gerbils and a bunny were laid to rest in my mums garden probably only a foot deep as the theres so much hardcore underneath and they were never desterbed. Its so strange this should happen, lucky in a way that he wasnt having a run around in the garden while the foxes poped by. I'm sure little pepsi is resting peacefully and running free


Im even more glad of the fact it didn't happen in the first few weeks as it took me some time to come to terms with losing him :crying:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It's hard to explain, he is burried in a wide boarder against the wall (garden is raised up) the boarder is only 1.5m wide.. next to the hedge as well.. We were very cautious for the first few weeks after we burried him as we knew there was a risk. But after 3 months... :crying: I'll try get a picture on my phone and upload it so you can see what I mean..
> 
> There has been no signs of foxes in my garden at all.. Nothing, ever. Never even seen one in this area and I come and go at some funny hours of the day
> 
> ...


if he knows theres food he will allways come back do you want to borrow this its a sure fire cure for foxy


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> if he knows theres food he will allways come back do you want to borrow this its a sure fire cure for foxy


I think I may  they tried to come back last night, there is mud all over the slabs we put down and the thing we put on the top has been pulled off  OH pee'd all over the slabs as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I think I may  they tried to come back last night, there is mud all over the slabs we put down and the thing we put on the top has been pulled off  OH pee'd all over the slabs as well


and he will be back tonight


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmmmm nasty mr fox, what about some bin bags on sticks like a scare crow thing that wiggles in the wind?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hmmmmm nasty mr fox, what about some bin bags on sticks like a scare crow thing that wiggles in the wind?


foxy will laugh at youhmy:hmy:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> foxy will laugh at youhmy:hmy:


LOL!!

OH put Pepsi in about 3 plastic bin sacks though.. may help a little  he apparently didn't smell at all, he was pretty 'gone' if you get me


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> OH put Pepsi in about 3 plastic bin sacks though.. may help a little  he apparently didn't smell at all, he was pretty 'gone' if you get me


might be ok then hope so


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry poppet, we buried our piggies and rabbit in the back garden but we did it deep , froze said animals, wrapped them in a bin bag, put them in a shoe box and then buried them next day, it was heart breaking to put my babies in the freezer but it's said to help so that there is no scent at all to escape through the outside of the binbag until it is sealed, obviously the shoe box would degrade in time and so would the "green" bin bag but hopefully the animal would have gone on it's way too.

It's a horrible thing to have to deal with and I have no idea why Mr Fox did this to you, you poor thing 

I would put some petrol or something like alcohol (sacrilege! lol) over the area, doesn't smell at all nice and Mr Fox might get confused that's my dead brain idea by the way before I'm ripped to pieces for it.

When heaven forbid my two rabbits go now, I have no idea what we will do as we are still renting and the soil here is not very forgiving to a shovel.

I still miss Floppy, my first rabbit to this day, his death ripped me to shreds, I was a mess for days, my poor baby, he was like a puppy dog, when he was a house rabbit, he would sit on my shoulder watching TV with me and occasionally nibbling on my ear. When we moved we had to move him outside though, so we got him a friend and he lived forever more happy as a rabbit rabbit, not a doggy rabbit heheh.

Sorry, taken away there... I sympathise completely with you.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Beowulf1976 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry poppet, we buried our piggies and rabbit in the back garden but we did it deep , froze said animals, wrapped them in a bin bag, put them in a shoe box and then buried them next day, it was heart breaking to put my babies in the freezer but it's said to help so that there is no scent at all to escape through the outside of the binbag until it is sealed, obviously the shoe box would degrade in time and so would the "green" bin bag but hopefully the animal would have gone on it's way too.
> 
> It's a horrible thing to have to deal with and I have no idea why Mr Fox did this to you, you poor thing
> 
> ...


Awww thank you.. it's good to know people understand and not just laugh about it (as some have)

I think when your rabbit is in the house, they are just like having puppies! they are with you all the time, you become so attached.. I had dreams about him for weeks after.. every night, in one form or the other.. He was either well and bouncing about or suffering :crying: some dreams were awful...

Still, after about 3 weeks, I came home late one night and for some reason thought he would be on the other side of the door waiting for me. Obviously, he wasn't and I just broke down in tears, sat on the sofa for a good hour crying


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> might be ok then hope so


So do I.....


----------

